# How do you know when your shock is blown?



## Curler (Oct 31, 2005)

The shop said my shock was blown but it seems to me like its fine although this is my first coil over shock and the only one ive ever ridden. Its a 2002 Romic if that matters. What do u guys think?


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

Does it feel like a pogo stick and leak oil all over? If so, ya might just have a blown shock.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

If there is white stuff that looks like frosting around her mouth............

Seriously though, if it just blows through the travel with no damping then good chance it has an issue.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

if u like it...don't worry about others


----------



## Curler (Oct 31, 2005)

No oil leak and the dampening adjustment is awesome, at full dampening it takes like 3 seconds to return to the top of the stroke. K ill just keep riding that bad boy


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

The roadies that work at your LBS must be retards. 
If it takes the shock 3 seconds to return to full length when the rebound is set all the way in there is no way it is blown. But it is a Romic so any day now it will blow, oil will leak all over the place when it happens. You will know, fast rebound and some clunking noise. 
I blew a romic 3 times in one season, they suck.


----------



## Curler (Oct 31, 2005)

I wish they were roadies then they would have an excuse but the shop is called Downhill Zone and thats what they primairly work on. They have done tremendous work for me in the past and they have very reasonable prices......lets just hope this was a brain fart on their part.


----------



## SUITEDFINGERS (Aug 21, 2006)

Take it to another bike shop. Let someone else check it out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

When Romics blow up they do one of two things. Dump their oil and the compression adjustment becomes useless, or they don't dump their oil and the rebound becomes useless. The one I had did both on 2 separate occasions. If it is blown and you didn't notice any oil, the rebound wouldn't work.

You should just start looking for a new shock, Romic is out of the MTB game and it's becoming more and more difficult to get service from them.


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

*As was already mentioned,*

Get a second opinion. An opinion with specific details as to the problem, if there is a problem.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

DHZ knows there s*** the bulk of their business is servicing DH/FR bikes; 2nd opinions are always good tho.

Sure his rebound isnt blown, but his compression may be. If so, it will be very (too?) plush and bottom readily.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

With all of this E-Speculation and the OP not being able to tell if his own shock is blown by... oh I don't know.... riding the bike maybe, this thread can only make us stupider.


----------

